# خلطة ممتازة لماء جافيل<الكلور المنزلي>



## eng-Tarik (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم 7.6%
كربونات الصوديوم 5.7%
ماءات الصوديوم 0.015%
ماء حتى 100%
أرجو الافادة


----------



## dadyou (21 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ويندوز مان (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووو
ر


----------



## د.عماد (27 يوليو 2013)

ما معنى ماءات الصوديوم وما اسمها باالانجليش


----------



## د.عماد (27 يوليو 2013)

انا اسف عرفت اسمها هيدروكسيد الصوديوم واشكر حضرتك


----------

